# If You Could Choose Any Career...



## Halo (Mar 3, 2008)

Some people follow a career path from very early on while others sort of wander aimlessly from job to job with no clear idea in mind about what they would like to do with their lives. Still others find themselves in what they thought would be a good career, only to change their mind after a few years.

If you could pick any career to pursue, what would it be? 

What prevents you from following through on the career of your dreams??


----------



## Banned (Mar 3, 2008)

By nature, I am a "wanderer".  When I was younger I changed jobs about every year.  I called it "getting life experience and discovering what I like".  It wasn't a bad thing to do.  Now that I'm older, I still haven't really settled down.  I've managed to stay in dogs for ten years now, which is almost a miracle in and of itself.  I don't know that I'll stay in dogs beyond the end of my contract for my business though.  I've thought about going back to WestJet...not sure what I'd do.  Or maybe I will stay in dogs.  I've invested a lot of time and money to get the knowledge and education I have.  I wouldn't want it wasted.

My "career" that I had all my hopes and dreams on from the time I was six until about 30 was actually to be a nun.  I started counselling right before I was supposed to enter to alleviate any doubts and deal with a few unresolved issues.  Well, four years later, that dream is completely down the tubes (I don't even go to church anymore) and I cannot enter because I've been diagnosed with a mental illness.  So now I will probably spend the rest of my life wandering from job to job like I've always done.

I'm not as bitter as I used to be about it, but it still hurts quite a bit.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 3, 2008)

Definitely rock star! :band:

I was almost set to go tour Europe with a friend at one point but decided to do the responsible thing and finish my Ph.D. first. My friend then opened a music store so it never happened.


----------



## sister-ray (Mar 3, 2008)

I would like to be a private investigator, or work for MI5, something along those lines, and I am not joking its something I would really love to do, all the undercover stuff fasinates me, spys and all that, military stuff. I did apply for some jobs at GCHQ once, no joke, didnt get anywhere though


----------



## ladylore (Mar 3, 2008)

David Baxter said:


> Definitely rock star! :band:
> 
> I was almost set to go tour Europe with a friend at one point but decided to do the responsible thing and finish my Ph.D. first. My friend then opened a music store so it never happened.



To bad David.

I am a wonderer myself - it sounds strange because I have PTSD, but even though I feel afraid I love audiences. I hate public speaking but I love doing workshops, speaking at conferences. 

Basically telling people what to do and where to go.


----------



## Halo (Mar 3, 2008)

ladylore said:


> Basically telling people what to do and where to go.



That cracked me up :rofl:  Thanks


----------



## ladylore (Mar 3, 2008)

Glad I could help.


----------



## Halo (Mar 3, 2008)

TTE....a private investigator sounds awesome and very intriguing. 

I have actually been thinking about this question since I posted it this morning and growing up when I was younger I didn't really have any thoughts of what I wanted to do. I then hit my early teenage years and knew that I wanted to be a social worker.  I tried for three years to get into the program at my local college however I was declined each year (1000 applicants and they only accepted 46)....yes my changes were slim to start with   After rejection 3 years in a row I figured that it was just not meant to be and switched to what I do now.  

However I now often think that I would like to be a computer teacher or software designer.  I love teaching people how to use computers as well as would love to design how a computer program is designed (button location, features etc.) and used by the purchaser (I think that is what a software designer is, not sure if I am calling it the right thing).  That would be awesome 

Ah....so many dreams


----------



## ladylore (Mar 3, 2008)

That would be a cool job TTE.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 3, 2008)

ladylore said:


> To bad David.
> 
> I am a wonderer myself - it sounds strange because I have PTSD, but even though I feel afraid I love audiences. I hate public speaking but I love doing workshops, speaking at conferences.
> 
> Basically telling people what to do and where to go.



When you're on stage, either performing or teaching, you are in control of what's happening and you have a well-defined role to play. I think that's why the anxiety is less, or at least different.


----------



## sunset (Mar 3, 2008)

I am definately one who wanders... Not that I want to be, but that has been the pattern. In a perfect world, I would want rachel rays job on the food network. The one that she goes to many places and tries the food, and gets paid for traveling!!!
Another job I would want is photographer. I guess I lack confidence.


----------



## lallieth (Mar 3, 2008)

I think if I had any career it would be a choice between three..

1.Obstetrical nurse-working with the babies 

2.Forensic Pathologist

3.Forensic Anthropologist


----------



## braveheart (Mar 3, 2008)

I want to combine writing with being a psychotherapist. 

This will take some years yet.


----------



## rosedragon (Mar 3, 2008)

*My Goal Career*
Best-Seller Fiction Writer.

*Why?*
1. It is my bliss, I love things that involve imagination and writing is the best and fastest way to describe them.
2. I want to make a change to the world. Fictions can inspire or influence people, conscious and *unconscious*. People tends to reject wise words but they can't reject an entertaining fiction.
3. Having my goal give meaning that makes me can say 'I am better than those around me'. 
4. Writing, even non-fiction give me pleasure of learning, exploring something new, manipulating words, and ability to.. influence people...

*My obstacles:*
1. Writing fiction doesn't give you much money... In fact, writers need main job instead writing to just survive. Only best-seller international writers can live just with writing (or even no need to do something else later.. haha JK Rowling I envy u). This is troublesome with my social inability, I drain all my concentration for the day just because 8 hours in normal job (cybercafe cashier, sales..).
2. When I write, I send myself to another dimension, I won't be reachable by humans or time and I shouldn't stop or my story and flame of excitement would run from me.
3. I waste too much times, I haven't able to discipline myself.

*My history of getting to this path:*
At first I'm just ordinary wanderer, that want to do things based on my hobbies but founded out they only temporary interest me and I don't like the career around them. 

It took me around six months of deep depression, crying almost everyday. Mad because while I have high intellectual, I'm also highly unable to socialize. The past torturing me, showing me loads of proves of my socialization failures. I can't fulfill what people wants from me, I don't want to either because they aren't working with my perceptions. I want to be something, I want to be useful for the world, but I can't do something like mother Teressa do or Lady Diana do with my social defect. Everytime I try, what I got just hatred and such, so even my existence making people unhappy while I want the reverse.

I'm being such emo, ranting in every communities I join, kinda like being fool that spreads my own weakness. Then a guy, Erwin Kaddie, while busy with his managerial job and his family, give his time to seek one thing that I haven't try: writing fiction as a career. He said writing doesn't need to have a degree so that would be simple for me. Then he ask me to write a novel, he said he have connection to editor.

When my novel done, he took time reading it, and then return it to me with some links to sources about fictions + middle age also some printed articles. What I read in some of those articles and websites open my eyes, make writing to be as career isn't such easy as he said (he just want to encourage me to do it)but by writing I can do something worthy to the world.

It have been more than one year after that time and Erwin Kaddie doesn't guide me (he is busy and I already found my path)but I still fighting on this route. My job now, article writer in game magazine and local IT-news website give me chances to put some inspirational articles (which excite me)and more chances to have my novel accepted.


----------



## moonriver (Mar 3, 2008)

Hi,

I laughed at Dr Baxters because I wanted to be a singer, I always wanted to but I am so shy I can't even talk to people let alone sing in front of them. But I have always dreamt of it, I sing all the time, in my car, everywhere. If I can get over my shyness enough, I would even like to be in a choir or something that sings. 

I also thought about being a journalist, that seemed like a great job too, but now I am glad I didnt go into that. Not sure I have the patience for it. 

Lately I wish for a goofy job like having a cupcake boutique, but I dont really like baking, mainly I just like eating them....:dimples:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Mar 3, 2008)

moonriver said:


> Lately I wish for a goofy job like having a cupcake boutique, but I dont really like baking, mainly I just like eating them....:dimples:





One of my sons when he was young wanted to own a toy store when he grew up so he could play with all the toys he wanted any time he felt like it.


----------



## lallieth (Mar 3, 2008)

moonriver said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Lately I wish for a goofy job like having a cupcake boutique, but I dont really like baking, mainly I just like eating them....:dimples:


Ohhh a cupcake cafe..I will be a repeat customer 

In fact..good idea I think I will make cupcakes for the girls tomorrow


----------



## Lana (Mar 3, 2008)

For as long as I can remember, I always wanted to be a profiler.  Close second was forensic psychologist.  :yikes:  Now, I wanted to say I wanted to be someones personal shopper but my husband said that I already have that job


----------



## lallieth (Mar 3, 2008)

I just made some cupcakes with my daughter,two kinds of buttercream icing,vanilla and orange..cupcake are baking


----------



## moonriver (Mar 3, 2008)

Lalleith, perhaps you could make the cupcakes for the botique and I can sell them???  Dr Baxter could be hired to provide the entertainment. We can have poetry and readings from all the artists out there and a cupcake photographer. I am not sure how we will work in the forensic people but they can do DNA tests on any cupcake thieves maybe?

Hmmm, there is a delicious place in Calgary called "Craves" that sells the tastiest cupcakes. They are so good....

Sorry, didn't mean to turn this in the Cupcake Forum....I even had to change my mood recorder to hungry.


----------



## lallieth (Mar 3, 2008)

moonriver said:


> Lalleith, perhaps you could make the cupcakes for the botique and I can sell them???  Dr Baxter could be hired to provide the entertainment. We can have poetry and readings from all the artists out there and a cupcake photographer. I am not sure how we will work in the forensic people but they can do DNA tests on any cupcake thieves maybe?
> 
> Hmmm, there is a delicious place in Calgary called "Craves" that sells the tastiest cupcakes. They are so good....
> 
> Sorry, didn't mean to turn this in the Cupcake Forum....I even had to change my mood recorder to hungry.


Moon I love that idea!..we can work in the forensic people by letting them examine the cupcakes to make sure they contain the proper ingredients...Dr Baxter can get paid in cupcakes...and perhaps write a song for us called "the psychology of cupcakes"


----------



## Halo (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey Lana...personal shopper eh, I am with you on that one :lol:

Hmmm cupcakes.....can the boutique sell lowfat/lowsugar/nocalorie cupcakes that taste great or is that only in my dreams


----------



## lallieth (Mar 3, 2008)

What a great world it would be
if all our sweets were sugar & fat free
we could indulge without guilt or sin
eating all that we want
and still remain thin


----------



## Banned (Mar 3, 2008)

Moonriver,

I LOVE Crave!!  They have the most amazing cupcakes ever, and now I am craving them big time!!!  They are at the opposite end of the city for me though, so I don't get them very often.  I remember in July I took my mom there for the first time.  We picked up a dozen on my way to visit my dog in the hospital.  We left them in the car, and after our visit with the dog (about three hours)...we got back to gross goo!!!!  But they were still good!!


----------



## moonriver (Mar 3, 2008)

Halo,

These will be special cupcakes at the cupcake forum botique, they are good for the mind and body and soul so of course the calories don't count. The Pink Shyness Cupcakes will make you brave, the Calm Cupcakes will ease your mind and the Cheerful Cherry Cupcakes will lift your spirits.

Of course the moderators will always eat free.

Ok, I am done my cupcake fantasy, time for me to go for dinner.

:cheerleader:


----------



## Halo (Mar 3, 2008)

Now that I am totally up for....moderators eat for free but Administators pay double :bad:  just kidding.

I will take a dozen of the Cheerful Cherry please


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 3, 2008)

i think it would be very neat to be a psychologist. something i've toyed with on and off for the past year or so. but i doubt i'd get to it, it's a total career switch, the cost is kind of a hurdle and also i don't know if i'd be any good. i would need great self-confidence and certain types of people scare me, so i'd have to get over that first


----------



## adaptive1 (Mar 3, 2008)

I think you would be a great psychologist Into the Light. You are very helpful and I think you can do what ever you set your mind too. maybe you could work with certain types of people or specialize in a certain area. I dont know if thats possible as I dont know how it works but I am sure you could do it.


----------



## Into The Light (Mar 3, 2008)

thank you adaptive for your kind words  it's something to think about but at this point it's not in the cards. that's ok, i'm happy enough being a moderator here.


----------



## lallieth (Mar 4, 2008)

I think I will write a book and call it "I traded my pumps for rubber boots" and the book would be about my transition from city woman to country gal and how I went from wearing makeup and high heels to trudging through farmers fields wearing knee high rubber boots,while trying to avoid the minefield,various dogs contributed too


----------

